# Cool Shaft Drive Tricycle



## Flat Tire (Jan 15, 2011)

Went to look at some bikes and things today and this was hanging from the ceiling. Shaft drive with a gear box and steering wheel! Wish it was on the floor so I could have gotten better pics. Looked to be about 5' in length, guy didnt know the maker but it was very cool.......


----------

